# Forum > News > Community Chat >  Toshiba, the secret recovery mode.

## Intel

Well i found out the secret recovery mode, for Toshiba notebooks. 

NOTE: THIS MAY NOT WORK IF YOURS CAME WITH A DVD.

Well first this is for emergency procedures and not to be play for fun, for any reason unless its a prank (JOKING).

1. Turn off the laptop
2. Hold down the number 0 not the letter o
3. While holding the number 0 turn your laptop on.
4. Let go once you hear a very long beep.
5. Now windows will load he recovery mode, Then plug the AC adapter in.
6. You can chose to formate your laptop and make it an out of box state or open up the partition manager.
7. After you chose a setting, select next.Then go on eventually you will get up to the recovery screen if you selected out of box state. And it will take around 20 to 40 mins.
8. Now your done.

Thnxs for reading.

----------


## Intel

> Well i found out the secret recovery mode, for Toshiba notebooks. 
> 
> NOTE: THIS MAY NOT WORK IF YOURS CAME WITH A DVD.
> 
> Well first this is for emergency procedures and not to be play for fun, for any reason unless its a prank (JOKING).
> 
> 1. Turn off the laptop
> 2. Hold down the number 0 not the letter o
> 3. While holding the number 0 turn your laptop on.
> ...


And yes this will install the webcam drivers ect...

----------


## Sonic Waffle

If you can find one for Viglin then I would be happy to give you a +rep (desktop)...  :Smile: 
Btw, nice find.... too bad I have a Compaq/HP.

----------

